# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Blyxa japonica



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

*Some Information: * 
Light: Medium - High

Growth: Can be medium to very fast, depending on the light level.

Pruning: Snip off older, yellowing leaves.

Specials: It has been documented that this plant actually employs a symbiotic relationship with mycorrhizae, which is a type of fungi. Through this relationship, the plant benefits by getting nutrients supplied from the fungus. Supposedly, this helps the plant grow much better in tanks where this fungus is supplied.

Experiences:A very beautiful and easy plant that exhibits bushy appearance, despite its being actually a stem plant. A definite must-have for those who want some accent to their rocks.

Planting:Gently push into the substrate with a pair of tweezers. Let go slowly, wiggling the tweezers free from the roots. The plant is somewhat fragile and can break off easily if held too tightly.


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Definitely one of my new, favorite plants. Here's a shot of a bush I took. It started as a very small 'topping' and grew to this in 2-3 weeks.

Brian.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Great pictures! Thank Paul for your contributions to this database, I really appreciate it, but could we try to put it more or less in the same format as the older ones?

I was wondering when someone was going to post pics of japonica!


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Understood, Robert







I will get on it right away!


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks Paul, looks great! Nice pic Brian. HAve either of you had any problems with this plant? I just started carrying it


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Robert, I was rather surprised when I checked out your store to find that you carry another species of Blyxa but not japonica. Because B.japonica is actually the more popular and common of the two plants. So, you should not have problem selling it. In fact, I think you will like it more than the other species. B.japonica stays fairly low in terms of growth. Now, if you give it everything it needs I have seen it developing a rather impressive bush. Very large yet still has that bushiness characteristic.


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

I actually just now getting over a pretty significant BBA battle. During that entire time, I never noted any BBA on the Blyxa and it continued to thrive. I was hoping to get a more Blyxa 'focused' picture for you, but here is my tank from about a week ago. ALL the Blyxa in the shot started from 5-6 smallish tops added to the tank ~3 months ago!

Oh! And I also just discovered that I have an Mg deficiency, that has been affecting many other plants. But, not the Blyxa!


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Actually Blyxa echinosperma is the same specie as japonica...so I am told. And it is small. Aubertii is much taller


----------



## Miss Fishy (May 13, 2006)

According to the Lucid key to Aquarium and Pond Plants of the World, _Blyxa echinosperma_ is actually a variety of _B. aubertii_.

Also, aquatic plants can vary greatly in their growth forms even within a species. You often need to compare the flowers, fruits and seeds before you can be 100% sure which species you are growing.

I recently found a _Blyxa_ growing in one of my tanks; I think it must have come in a pot with some other grassy plants. It is growing into a lovely clump.

From Alex.


----------

